# Race to Adepticon!!!



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK so I have a certain procrastinating client that need 1K of Black Legion done for the team tourney at Adepticon. So here I go trying to get them done in 19 days! It's a small list so I'm thinking I'm up for it. These guys will be a one-shot army and sold on ebay after the event.

The list:

Daemon Prince MoS

5 Plaguemarines 2 Meltas PF Aspiring Champion Rhino

5 Plaguemarines 2 Meltas PF Aspiring Champion Rhino

Land Raider

(I realize that this is well short of 1K but his teammates are supplying the rest of the army)

The trick here is to make some Plague Marines that look like Black Legion not using the current Plague Marine models (which look like ASS). So I'm doing some Dremeling/Sculpting/converting to make them still look in line with the Black Legion, but obviously devout of Pappa Nurgle. Dug up some BL shoulder pads to help keep the squads cohesive as well.

So here's the first three off the build table:

Aspiring Champion:




























Melta gunners:

































































So there's the beginnings... just a few hours work but I like them so far! Hopefully the next 7 will be along shortly!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm liking the looks, *Deathklokk*. They should look sick once completed. Keep it coming.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Keeping an eye on this. Nice work.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks cool, can't wait to se them painted.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks guys!

OK, three more guys done!

Got the second Apsiring champion





































Melta Gunner




























Regular Trooper



















two more regular joes and two Icon bearers to go and it's on to vehicles and the DP!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

There is no such thing as 'too much Nurgle'. Keep up the good work 

_*cough*_
drill those gun barrels
_*cough*_


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm really liking all these 'gotta finish my army in xx day' threads taht are popping up, would make an interesting forum competition 

Great work and good luck!


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

ya my local store did that you had a month to make and paint a 500 point army for a tourny at the end of the month as well as a judgeing after the tourny i would of done it but didnt have the money

any way youre models are looking great are you painting them aswell? 
i realy like the guy who hase the beads in his belly


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

These conversions are looking excellent, love the underslung melta on the second guy. Can't wait to see them painted up.

ElTanko


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok I got the last four Plague Marines done! 

The last Bolter guy:




















The squad Icons:



















and the last Meltagunner



















Next is the almost obligatory Slaanesh Daemon Prince (with that "come hither look to him)



















So that makes all the infantry complete, just have two Rhinos and a Land Raider to build... and of course painting it all... with 12 days to go!


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

deathklok good ol chap how did you made the arm mounted meltagun (the first one) awsome minis


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

It's an arm from the old mutations sprue and a meltagun from a dread arm. Smooshed together!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice looking stuff with lots of nice little touches and choice of bits.

I really like old fly eyes.

Keep at it.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Paint!
















































































































































































So I have two whole days left, but a light schedule for them work-wise. Got to get these wrapped UP!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow very cool work here my man, well done. I dig the rusty, grimy look they have going on without being uber green like every other Nurgle army out there.

BTW, what model is that DP? That thing is hella sweet.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cool minis, but are you gonna make it ?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Wow very cool work here my man, well done. I dig the rusty, grimy look they have going on without being uber green like every other Nurgle army out there.


 _Exactly_ what I was going for, thanks, Man!



> BTW, what model is that DP? That thing is hella sweet.


It's the _inquisitor_ scale Chaos Magus.

Linky


OK so I pulled an all-nighter and got all the models done by 6AM this morning and packed of to Chitown with the client. WOOT! The three vehicles aren't exactly where I want them but I will finish them up when the con is over. All the infantry got totally done and he is ecstatic over them. I am just happy to get to bed tonight...

In all the rush no pics got taken so they will have to wait until Monday or go to Adepticon and see them in person!

Pics soon!


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

I really like all of the different helmets throughout the squads.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okayu how did you do the little pink puss stuff? Is it just tiny pebbles or what?

Either way very cool, you could almost do a "Davey Jones" locker sea theme army that way.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK so it's been a while and I have been busy with life and other work but I built and painted another squad for the client who purchased the original group. 

Another 5-man squad with Fist and 2 Meltas:








































































































































And their ride:


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow! They do look awesome! Love the one with the staff and intestines visible, looks sick! (In a good way =D) +rep for youuuuu


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude, so cool. Going to be a badass looking army when it is done.


----------

